
Calling all YC S18 applicants - crustsycrust
Let&#x27;s share some info to date. How many views you got from SF on your YC app video? Our team got 5 for now<p>Also, are views are really an indicator of strong interest from YC app reviewers?  Were there ever apps that got in with 0 views?
======
devvrat_sisodia
We have unlisted our video on YouTube so that we could see how people are
viewing the YC app video via YouTube Analytics. Interestingly I cannot track
any view from US.

(P.S. We are from India and all the views from Youtube Analytics are from
India)

------
mindsetalex
Depends on whether your vid was unlisted - ours was public and we got 450
views so we can't really see through the noise.

I would think a video without a view isn't a good sign but I'm not sure how it
all works.

